# World Heli Challenge WICKED as vid- half hour show



## sportsmad (Aug 31, 2010)

hey word up mountain buzz crew
see a few of you enjoyed the last lead in to my favourite site- here is another real good one that i watch a bit when nothin doin out doors
classic World Heli Challenge content from downunder. beautifully shot and produced - you gotta check it I just did on the boss' broadband !!
Big Mountain
World Heli Challenge Big Mountain | exstreamtv

half hour show !
http://www.ziln.co.nz/program_detail.php?program_id=1276&channel_id=112


shed loads more nice stuff there also. 
better get on the road home


----------

